# Rules of etiquette in the school



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 26, 2005)

I was just curious what types of rules different schools have for addressing the teacher and for students addressing each other. 

When is a new student informed of these rules and what is done if they are broken? 

How are problems like coming to class late, loud talking during class rowdiness handled?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 26, 2005)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> I was just curious what types of rules different schools have for addressing the teacher and for students addressing each other.
> 
> When is a new student informed of these rules and what is done if they are broken?
> 
> How are problems like coming to class late, loud talking during class rowdiness handled?


 First off we go over all rules of the Dojaang before they ever step foot on the workout floor, they get a warning the first time and then they do extra exercises like situpd, pushuos, calf raises so forth.

 We ask each and every student to address as mam or sir or by last names only.

 coming to class late is extra work on the bags

Being rude during class we have attitude adjustment which varys from time to time most time we out on a hogu and everybody in the dojaang gets to kick them once, that usally stops the BS

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Sam (Jun 26, 2005)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> I was just curious what types of rules different schools have for addressing the teacher and for students addressing each other.
> 
> When is a new student informed of these rules and what is done if they are broken?
> 
> How are problems like coming to class late, loud talking during class rowdiness handled?


We don't have any listed rules, it's just common sense. We call the instructors by their first names, although most students refer to the oldest and by far most experienced instructor as Mr. (last name). Not that he's asked us to, he'd respond to his first name I'm sure, but I think you just get the sense that he's a Mr. 
Students call each other by their first names.
Coming to class late, no big deal. The instructors and other students might crack a couple jokes at your expense. 
Talking in class is perfectly fine, most times there's conversations going on. Talking while the instructor is talking is not allowed, however. Adults never do it, children do sometimes. If its a child, the instructor will say sternly, "No talking while I'm talking," and if its an adult, they give you this look (and everyone else looks at you too) until you realize everyone is looking at you and you shouldnt be talking and you say sorry. (yes, I have done this once or twice while not paying attention lol)

There's only one student that we have a problem with in class - anger issues, and just some general problems. He gets mad and knocks bags over and doesnt pick them up, and speaks out of turn. Because of this he is on probation when it comes to group classes and is not allowed to spar.

I dont know any more details about it than that.


----------



## goshawk (Jun 27, 2005)

We know instructors on a first-name basis, same with most of the other students (assuming you actually know what their name is). It's a fairly relaxed and informal atmosphere; talking's fine, so long it's not when the instructor is actually speaking. As for being late, usually it's not a problem. There are a few who've been consistently late, but I think that was sorted out. I've been late once or twice, and mostly you get teased and mock-ordered to do pushups, etc.

We've never really had much of a problem with it, certainly not during my time. None of the adults are an issue except for the odd not paying attention and suddenly realizing "oops" and apologizing. There was one incident with a rather odd younger student saying something rather out of line, but all that took was a quiet check from an instructor not teaching at the time to straighten it out.

The rules are mostly common sense, basic courtesy, don't-be-stupid...nothing much to explain. I was told about bowing on and off the mats on my first day, and you learn the bow in your introductory lesson. Lining up at the beginning of class and all the rest of it is sort of learned by osmosis. But then, we're a pretty casual and informal club.


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2005)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> I was just curious what types of rules different schools have for addressing the teacher and for students addressing each other.
> 
> When is a new student informed of these rules and what is done if they are broken?
> 
> How are problems like coming to class late, loud talking during class rowdiness handled?



I would ask about the rules when first joining the school.  Some schools may use Mr./Mrs. to address a Black Belt.  Other may use the term Sensei/Master followed by the last name.  When in doubt about something, ask.  

As for coming to class late...actually it is a big deal.  Yes, there are times when its unavoidable, such a a traffic jam, accident, bad weather, etc.  However, having the attitude that its not a big deal, IMO, does not show much respect towards the inst. teaching the class, or the students.  Someone coming in late, now has to catch up with the rest of the group, which can take away from class time, not only for you, but for the rest of the group.  As for being rowdy...the school is a place to learn, not fool around.  

Mike


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 27, 2005)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> I was just curious what types of rules different schools have for addressing the teacher and for students addressing each other.
> 
> When is a new student informed of these rules and what is done if they are broken?
> 
> How are problems like coming to class late, loud talking during class rowdiness handled?


Students refer to me as Mr. Seabrook. I don't go by "Sensei" or "Master" or any other title that only serves one's ego. 

I think it's good for children to call the instructor "Mr." or "sir", ect. It instills respect for elders and those in authority. 

I have no problems with students asking questions during class - that's how they learn. If  someone is constantly talking and is disruptive to the class, or if someone is consistently late, I will deal with the situation on an individual basis. It usually only takes one or two serious talks before the situation is controlled. 

Kids may be asked to do push-ups or to go to the back of the class if they are acting out during class time. I want them to know that that type of behavior is completely inappropriate during class times.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 27, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Coming to class late, no big deal.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am surprised by this. 

If martial arts is about discipline, shouldn't time management be a key factor in this?


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## pete (Jun 27, 2005)

when in rome... 

where i train kenpo, the head instructor/owner is a 5th degree in american kenpo and called 'steve' by everyone, adults and kids. that's the atmosphere of the school. where i learn tai chi, the teacher is called 'master ting' by everyone, and i have no problem with that either. he is not the master of me or my life, but a master of the art, and i accept that as the atmosphere of his school. 

personally, whether i train or teach in either art, i am just called pete. so far i've only taught adults and teens, but thinking in terms of teaching kids, titles like sensei or sifu aren't bad... kinda like when i coached my sons basketball team, i wanted the kids to call me 'coach'. for some reason i didn't want them calling me mr landini, or my son calling me 'dad'.. seemed to work well. mr.pete just sounds to funny to me.

as for lateness, its really their loss and shouldnt let it affect others.


----------



## eyebeams (Jun 27, 2005)

This was the format when I studied kenpo. Since I now just teach immediate family, things are much more relaxed.
*
 Teacher:* Shidosha ("coach")when in his presence during training, Kyoshi ("teacher") otherwise.

*Seniors/Juniors:* They have a Sempai/Kohai relationship. Senior/Junior and then Senior/Senior pairings are used.

*Bowing: *Now with the covered fist but with eyes alert and back straight, not too low but slightly lower than your senior. Bow at the beggining and end of training and the beginning and end of partner work or after getting advice from a senior or teacher.

*General:* We don't talk out of turn. You may request help by asking, but you continue training until the teacher/senior comes over. Lateness is highly disrespectful, as is talking about something other than training within the training area. Disruptive behavior, if done without malice, is corrected with hard remedial conditioning (in one case, we used the standard of 50 clapping pushups per incident). Willful disruptive behaviour is responded to with a warning, and then expulsion.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 27, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am surprised by this.
> 
> If martial arts is about discipline, shouldn't time management be a key factor in this?
> 
> ...



I have students who are surgeons and surgical nurses, and law enforcement.  Often, time is not theirs to manage, yet they still do all they can to make it to class, sometimes late.  They typically call ahead to let me know, too.

Those who are chronically late because of their own lack of planning typically don't last long enough to become a problem.


----------



## Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am surprised by this.
> 
> If martial arts is about discipline, shouldn't time management be a key factor in this?


true, but a teacher can only show you the way, they can't hold you by the hand. It's your decision as a student whether to plan accordingly. You only hurt yourself by being late to class, and if that isnt important to you, well, it isnt important to you. Nothing they can do about it and it isnt their responsibility.


----------



## pete (Jun 27, 2005)

do the people that have a problem with 'sensei' or 'sifu', have that same problem using titles for foreign language teachers such as 'don', 'senor', 'madame' etc...

pete


----------



## Gemini (Jun 27, 2005)

We call each other by Sir, M'am or first name. Kids call us instructors by our first name because that's what we tell them to do. We call the instructor Sir or Master followed by his first name.

 Coming in late is tolerated. Some have tight schedules which cause them to be late, and Sabumnim would rather they're late than miss class altogether. I thinks that's admirable, but we also have one or two that always "just miss" warm ups, which is b.s. I personally don't like it, but hey, it's not my school.

   We bow to the flags on entering and then Sabumnim, then instructors, then the each other.

 Talking is minimal and only on subject. Social hour is before or after. At the end of class we all form a circle and sometimes we'll joke around then, but usually everyone is tired and ready to go home.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jun 27, 2005)

We adress intstructors as Sir or Mr. _____ (we have no female instructors) Black belts are also adressed by last names except for one or two that prefer just first names. Everyone else goes by first name. 
Talking is generally frowned upon, but sometimes happens. We talk while putting gear on for sparring, putting equipment away, and that's fine.
Being late with reason is fine, you must ask permission to join class, and it is always granted (a respect thing) if you miss warm-up, one will be assigned to you. If you're late without good reason, expect push-ups or squats, or other such fun
Rudeness is not tolerated. From teens (never happened with the adults) I know of one that has been asked to leave class, usually just push-ups or squats are given, same with the younger kids. 
New students are filled in on the basic rules before hand, and pick them up as they go along, they are reminded of them if they break them in the first few classes.
Aqua


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 28, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> I have students who are surgeons and surgical nurses, and law enforcement. Often, time is not theirs to manage, yet they still do all they can to make it to class, sometimes late. They typically call ahead to let me know, too.
> 
> Those who are chronically late because of their own lack of planning typically don't last long enough to become a problem.


Gotcha Dave....well put.

BTW - Brendan moves to your area July 3rd so I anticipate he will correspond with you sometime in July to take lessons. 


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> true, but a teacher can only show you the way, they can't hold you by the hand. It's your decision as a student whether to plan accordingly. You only hurt yourself by being late to class, and if that isnt important to you, well, it isnt important to you. Nothing they can do about it and it isnt their responsibility.


Hmmm....I see what you are saying Samantha, but if it was me, I wouldn't allow a student that is consistently late to even enter my class, particularly if it is because of lack of time management.  It is disruptive and unfair to the other students, and shows a lack of respect for the teacher and students.  

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 28, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> do the people that have a problem with 'sensei' or 'sifu', have that same problem using titles for foreign language teachers such as 'don', 'senor', 'madame' etc...
> 
> pete


Hey Pete,

I just prefer "Mr. Seabrook" or "Jamie", and see nothing wrong with any titles if that is what others prefer. 

Are you planning on going to the East Coast LTKKA camp Sept. 30-Oct 2nd?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## silatman (Jun 28, 2005)

Our school in very informal but we do have alot of respect for our instructor and other students.
We call our instructor by his first name and sometimes by nick names that we make up on the spot but he always has the last laugh as he will demonstrate any number of painful techniques on you. 
The size of the class means that no one talks whilst our instructor does but you can interupt with any question that you might have at any time and he will answer, obviously it has to be a relevant question or else you will be demonstrated on!
Our class is always a happy place to be and any new student needs to be able to fit in to that environment and not take themselves too seriously, so far we have never had a problem that has required any disiplinary action (other than that armbar, pressure point application, thumb lock ..............)


----------



## Brother John (Jun 28, 2005)

During class:
Sir or Mr. Haag

any other time "Master"

...haha...just kidding...
Just John.

Your Brother
Just John


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 28, 2005)

In my system..all b/b are considered instructors. They are called either Sensei or Mr.


----------



## pete (Jun 28, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hey Pete,
> 
> I just prefer "Mr. Seabrook" or "Jamie", and see nothing wrong with any titles if that is what others prefer.
> 
> ...


hi jamie, we're planning and plotting to see how 2 Landini's can go... but it may just be me. it will be great to work with you and so many others we met in vegas again.  pete.


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> true, but a teacher can only show you the way, they can't hold you by the hand. It's your decision as a student whether to plan accordingly. You only hurt yourself by being late to class, and if that isnt important to you, well, it isnt important to you. Nothing they can do about it and it isnt their responsibility.



As people get older, they need to begin to develop responsibility with the things that they do.  Being on time for a class IMO is not showing very much responsibility.  As its been said, sometimes things such as accidents, traffic jams, bad weather, etc. can lead to delays.  

Now, on a different note:  If the attitude is "Oh well, if I'm late, I'm late", whats going to happen when that person gets out in the real world with a job?  Chances are, if they're late on a regular basis, they just might find themselves without a job.

Mike


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 28, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> As people get older, they need to begin to develop responsibility with the things that they do.  Being on time for a class IMO is not showing very much responsibility.  As its been said, sometimes things such as accidents, traffic jams, bad weather, etc. can lead to delays.
> 
> Now, on a different note:  If the attitude is "Oh well, if I'm late, I'm late", whats going to happen when that person gets out in the real world with a job?  Chances are, if they're late on a regular basis, they just might find themselves without a job.
> 
> Mike


Personally it's usually work that makes me late. Regular predictable hours would be nice.

Jeff


----------



## Lotus Flower (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't believe you command respect, you earn it.  Through your dilligent actions and words.  More through what you do than what you say.  You can have it laid back but still keep the proper atmosphere that fosters a martial arts enviornment.  

I don't believe that it has to be like Marine training, heck if they want that, point them to the local Military Center.

As for MAKING them do push ups as punishment. eriously rethink this people.  You're training them to hate push ups and aren't push ups and other exercises good for us?  Why instill negitive reinforcement?  Award push ups for good work.  While your at it, drop and do them with them.  Don't get to be like every other CEO out there and boss them around and you don't walk the walk.

Never ask them to do something that you can't or wouldn't do.  When it's all said and done.  You've still got to look them in the eyes at the end of the class.  Cut them down, and you'll have an empty room soon enough.


----------



## hammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Lotus Flower said:
			
		

> I don't believe you command respect, you earn it. Through your dilligent actions and words. More through what you do than what you say. You can have it laid back but still keep the proper atmosphere that fosters a martial arts enviornment.
> 
> I don't believe that it has to be like Marine training, heck if they want that, point them to the local Military Center.
> 
> ...


While I thought it, you wrote it, could not agree more.....mmmhhh! A few basic Truths ha!

Cheers 
Hammer


----------

